# Show collar



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you have to use the chain to show a dairy goat? Or it's ok to use a pronged training collar?
My kids have been training the doelings for a while now (they are 5 months old), but one of them just would not cooperate without the prongs :hair:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

At every show i have been to you are not allowed to have any prong collars on in the ring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to ask the place...and see the rules.....

I seen one being used at a ABGA show...but I wanted to ring the persons neck ...that was showing this Doe... she was being very mean and rough with her ....yanking hard...making her cry....the poor Doe was fighting her....it had to really hurt....I am so glad the judge kicked her out..... I really don't like them....and it would be best... to try to train her without them..... Just my :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, you don't have to use a chain, but I wouldn't use a prong collar...not sure if you can anyway. I'd ask the registry sanctioning the show. Dairy goats have thin skin and a prong collar is a bit much. You should be able to train her without it. The only time i've seen them used is on a couple giant boer goats that would push you around and run you right over. They needed a little extra pressure on the neck to control them because they could easily pull the handler around and hurt someone. With more work, they could have been trained without the prong collar, but it worked and the handler was very gentle, but firm in using them.

But for dairy goats, i've never seen one used and I would never use one on mine...just put more time into training them without it. Just my opinion.


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

